# Amazon Screwed me Again By Sending Near Expired Product



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

For the second time within a year, Amazon screwed me by sending me near expired prep related supplements. Yes I am getting my money back but it is the principle and aggravation. I just ordered a Supplement that I expected to be able to store at least 2 years and Amazon sent me today an item that expires in less than 6 months. Its not like you can stipulate to Amazon to not send me anything that expires in less than 2 years as they won't customize orders. Yes one can request that from third party sellers who are usually more expensive. Just mentioning this for anyone who uses Amazon for their prep needs.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I use Amazon for prep items but I generally don't purchase things that expire from them. I purchase from the individual manufacturer on those types of items. 

My experience with Amazon has been nothing but excellent. They send me good products in a timely manner and have gone above and beyond with customer service. I'm exceptionally happy with Amazon.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*You Actually Worded This Better than Me*



ras1219como said:


> I use Amazon for prep items but I generally don't purchase things that expire from them. I purchase from the individual manufacturer on those types of items.
> 
> My experience with Amazon has been nothing but excellent. They send me good products in a timely manner and have gone above and beyond with customer service. I'm exceptionally happy with Amazon.


I purchase most things from Amazon and have been more than happy except for as you said products with expiration dates. Amazon clearly doesn't do quality control on them and and does not send out items with the longest expiration dates first. I've learned my lesson and will not be purchasing products with an expiration date from Amazon again.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Way back when I was in High School I was a stock boy. Rotate inventory, newest in the back and the oldest in the front of the shelf.

When you buy the cheapest Internet price, sometimes it's cheap because it's old inventory.

And Amazon doesn't warehouse all of the items on their web site. Most items are shipped by other Venders.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

The only thing I buy from Amazon with an expiration date is my bloods test strips.
So far they have been at least 1.5 years from expiring.
They are a lot cheaper than buying them from Wal-Mart or a local drug store.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

First of all, I doubt what they are sending you has actual "EXPIRY" dates, likely they are best before or sell by dates. Second of all, Amazon isn't "screwing" someone by sending them product that is still good. Most products aren't intended for long term storage and most people don't use them that way. Six months would be plenty of time for most goods and people, if that is actually even legitimate expiry date, not some date that the company was required to put on the label.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> *First of all, I doubt what they are sending you has actual "EXPIRY" dates, likely they are best before or sell by dates. Second of all, Amazon isn't "screwing" someone by sending them product that is still good. Most products aren't intended for long term storage and most people don't use them that way. Six months would be plenty of time for most goods and people, if that is actually even legitimate expiry date, not some date that the company was required to put on the label.*


Quoted for the REAL truth of the matter.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

I've read some reviews where people complain about the dates, personally we've never run into a problem. Got lots of canned stuff that always shows at least two years until the best by date. One thing I do watch out for is buying meds or food items that can't take the summer heat, I'll watch the weather report and order when it's not going to cook on the west facing porch if I can't get to it right away. Many items will show in a day or two, they always seem to beat the estimated delivery time :congrat: Still shop around but most the time the prices on Amazon will be the lowest. Another nice feature is being able to post a question to people who have already bought the item you're looking at.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

"""My experience with Amazon has been nothing but excellent. They send me good products in a timely manner and have gone above and beyond with customer service. I'm exceptionally happy with Amazon. """

Ditto--- I record the dates I order anything and I received an order from Amazon *the next day!! *

Still trying to figure how they did that.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

PeachesBackwards said:


> For the second time within a year, Amazon screwed me by sending me near expired prep related supplements. Yes I am getting my money back but it is the principle and aggravation. I just ordered a Supplement that I expected to be able to store at least 2 years and Amazon sent me today an item that expires in less than 6 months. Its not like you can stipulate to Amazon to not send me anything that expires in less than 2 years as they won't customize orders. Yes one can request that from third party sellers who are usually more expensive. Just mentioning this for anyone who uses Amazon for their prep needs.


By government mandate almost every thing sold has an expiration date. I buy crushed volcanic rock by the ton, it has an expiration date, 2 years from being bagged. It's volcanic rock for christ's sake! Millions of years old, yet it will expire 2 years after it's crushed and bagged? Not likely! 

There are hundreds of old posts covering all sorts of supplements, vitamins and foods. Obviously you haven't read them&#8230;

Blaming Amazon is the least of your problems&#8230; When you are talking you are not learning. You have to stop talking, and in this case actually read old posts, then you will begin to learn. That's what you are here for isn't it?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Cotton said:


> There are hundreds of old posts covering all sorts of supplements, vitamins and foods. Obviously you haven't read them&#8230;
> 
> Blaming Amazon is the least of your problems&#8230; When you are talking you are not learning. You have to stop talking, and in this case actually read old posts, then you will begin to learn. That's what you are here for isn't it?


OMG! YES!

Again quoted for the *REAL TRUTH* of this matter and about the troll.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

If I intend to store something long term & the date matters, I wouldn't buy it from anywhere I couldn't see the date first. I buy way too much stuff from Amazon but aside from baby stuff, I just haven't found their grocery prices to be very competitive with what I can get locally. If my memory serves me correctly, Peaches is in LA so groceries may very well be cheaper on Amazon than locally, y'all pay a lot of stupid tax out there. I can get sweet deals on baby stuff, paper goods, batteries, & a thousand other prepping items I didn't know I needed.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I had things to say when I came into this thread about exp dates, old threads and Amazon's return policy. Those have all been covered.

I've always had good luck with them, they really do have a good return policy, I've only needed it once and it was hassle and money free. 

Sorry you had bad luck.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

ras1219como said:


> I use Amazon for prep items but I generally don't purchase things that expire from them. I purchase from the individual manufacturer on those types of items.
> 
> My experience with Amazon has been nothing but excellent. They send me good products in a timely manner and have gone above and beyond with customer service. I'm exceptionally happy with Amazon.


Pretty much the same here. I average buying around $400 a month from amazon. Had a few instances of bad, missed, items. They've always made good on problem items, A few times they've even refunded or replaced some item AND told me to keep the original item.


----------

